# Sat 13 March: Ride from RP to Boxhill



## User (2 Mar 2010)




----------



## davidg (2 Mar 2010)

I am up for it though have not been that way for ages and never on a bike!

would prefer a morning rather than afternoon


----------



## mistral (2 Mar 2010)

I'm interested. I can't do the Hilly 50 as my daughter is in Kingston Magistrates court that day .... taking part in a schools mock trial.

User - could you conjure up a tasty route to entice us, what's the likely mileage?


----------



## davidg (2 Mar 2010)

more than 50k but not as many hills


----------



## davidg (2 Mar 2010)

kms or miles?
if kms, perfect!


----------



## PK99 (2 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> That's 4!
> 
> I'll work out a route of, say, between 50 and 70ish?
> 
> ...



have a look here:
http://www.kingstonwheelers.co.uk/clubrun.shtml


plus... the cock at headley (10 mis from bx hill) does good beer and cracking food


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Mar 2010)

Hello CoG, 

Isnt this the date of the CC Anniversary ride, or is this the Anniversary ride? 

Just checked my dairy and thats whats showing.. either way, am free!


----------



## redjedi (3 Mar 2010)

I'm in!

This is the anniversary ride Davy, so hopefully there's more than 5 of us 

I'm going to order a new cassette to make light work of Box Hill


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Mar 2010)

Ahhh haaa! Sweet!

Man up, wimp! hehehe


----------



## redjedi (6 Mar 2010)

I may need to man up now. 
I've just had to have the bearings replaced in my bottom bracket after the old ones disintegrated.
More parts may have to wait.

Come on there must be more than 5 of us up for this ride!


----------



## Tollers (6 Mar 2010)

I would say yes, but 13th is going to be one of my two leaving drinks nights, so i will probably decline and save my strength for drinking in the evening.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Mar 2010)

coff coff COG - I would join you but the hills are frightening for me in my current weakling state..not after the Brighton run as I'm definitely not quite up for it. Maybe next time...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Mar 2010)

I may be able to make this if i can work out how to get there


----------



## redjedi (8 Mar 2010)

Nice one Sig, will be good if you can make it.

I was going to suggest the Overground form Stratford, but that part of the line is closed at the moment.

It's about 6.5 miles form Hyde Park Corner or you could jump on the train from Waterloo.


----------



## mike e (8 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> No worries.
> 
> It's only cycling (!).
> 
> ...


----------



## mike e (8 Mar 2010)

mike e;1155870][QUOTE=User1314 said:


> No worries.
> 
> It's only cycling (!).
> 
> ...



And now I will send the reply as well instead of just highlighting the question...

Friday 18th June 2010, midnight at York and riding to Cleethorpes via The Humber Bridge. This is your chance to experience some lovely riding in Yorkshire, you may have to accept it will be even darker than normal as we don't yet have street lighting and there may be more horse and carts then in London...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (9 Mar 2010)

ok I can make it .
I want no excuses from anyone , no colds ,no been out on the pi$$,or my toes/knees are hurting or there'll be trouble.
I will make cake.




User1314 said:


> If we leave RP at, say, 10.30, I'm happy to meet Sig at, say, Waterloo at 9.30?


This would be good if its not too inconvenient for you


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

Well that makes 6. 

I guess that just means more cake for the rest of us


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2010)

Sorry I can't make this good peeps... football calls for this one


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Mar 2010)

Ive just been reminded that I have an appointment for my legs saturday morning... I cant make it now, sorry... unless I can change it for next week.. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry I can't make this good peeps... football calls for this one



That's a poor excuse Ian. It's not as if Chelsea are going to win anything this year


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ive just been reminded that I have an appointment for my legs saturday morning... I cant make it now, sorry... unless I can change it for next week.. Ill keep you posted.



I'm sure you can put off waxing your legs for a week


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> I'm sure you can put off waxing your legs for a week



hahaha! thats at the end of the month... this is the monthly sports massage.. but yes.. ill speak to her again..


----------



## stevevw (9 Mar 2010)

I may be able to get out for this. If so could meet others at HPC for the ride down to Richmond.


----------



## Tollers (9 Mar 2010)

Im still planning on heavy drinking that evening, but what time is this planning to start? If not too early, you could tempt me into a circuit of Richmond (from waterloo or not) before you lot head to BxHl......and maybe other slackers too


----------



## mistral (10 Mar 2010)

This is gathering momentum nicely, good to hear you're now in Steve.

There must be others who could do with a gentle spin out to the Surrey Hills?

Mark, it's a nice ride out to Box Hill & not too strenuous, you could always get the train back to W'loo from Dorking. You'll then be nicely loosened up for the marathon session in the evening.


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

Tollers said:


> Im still planning on heavy drinking that evening, but what time is this planning to start? If not too early, you could tempt me into a circuit of Richmond (from waterloo or not) before you lot head to BxHl......and maybe other slackers too



Come on Tollers, you can do the whole ride and still go out in the evening. There doesn't appear to be a huge crowd so we should be going at a decent pace.


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ahhh haaa! Sweet!
> 
> Man up, wimp! hehehe



I wimped out and ordered a new cassette of 13-29 (my granny could climb BH with that ). Not sure if it will work straight away though as I'll probably need a new chain and I'm still to check the mech will work, but hopefully it will be here before the weekend and I can find out Friday night.


----------



## stevevw (10 Mar 2010)

Luke I had a 32 on mine for last saturday. taken it off now and gone back to the 25 so will have to try a bit harder up BH this time.


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> Luke I had a 32 on mine for last saturday. taken it off now and gone back to the 25 so will have to try a bit harder up BH this time.




You had triple as well. I may be in serious trouble.

How does BH compare to Ditchling? Longer? Steeper?

I'll bring my cleat covers with me for when I get off and walk


----------



## PK99 (10 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> You had triple as well. I may be in serious trouble.
> 
> How does BH compare to Ditchling? Longer? Steeper?
> 
> I'll bring my cleat covers with me for when I get off and walk




box hill is a doddle (cough) avg 5% 2.2k - long but not steep. ditchling is far harder


----------



## mistral (10 Mar 2010)

PK99 said:


> box hill is a doddle (cough) avg 5% 2.2k - long but not steep. ditchling is far harder



Indeed, BH has a couple of tricky hairpins, but that aside it's quite pleasant


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> I wimped out and ordered a new cassette of *13-29 *(my granny could climb BH with that ). Not sure if it will work straight away though as I'll probably need a new chain and I'm still to check the mech will work, but hopefully it will be here before the weekend and I can find out Friday night.



29????????? Am currently stuck at a max 23t, but am being a man, wuss!


----------



## stevevw (10 Mar 2010)

Box Hill will be fine nothing like Bitchling, goes on a bit but not that steep


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> Box Hill will be fine nothing like Bitchling, goes on a bit but not that steep



Quite agree.. Ive done it once, albeit slowly as was with a far insuperiour cyclist but was fine...


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> 29????????? Am currently stuck at a max 23t, but am being a man, wuss!



But you run a compact on the front


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> But you run a compact on the front



Cheeky, its a 39t!


----------



## mike e (10 Mar 2010)

I once rode up Box Hill and never realized it was a hill until someone mentioned at the top....

It's actually really enjoyable because unlike Ditchling there's a lovely cafe at the top that sells coffee and cake, ok, so it's not Sig standard of cake but is still cake all the same, it keeps you going don't you know. Infact no cake for anyone unless they clean BH.

P.S unfortunately I cannot make this ride so you will have to take my word for it that I've cleaned it. Sig please pop my slice of cake in the post...


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheeky, its a 39t!



I stand corrected. Perhaps I need to wax my legs and get a "sports massage"


----------



## topcat1 (10 Mar 2010)

Sorry folks i'm working on sat 
i've got friday off. What time are you doing the rec User?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> I stand corrected. Perhaps I need to wax my legs and get a "sports massage"


+

HAHAHAHAHA!! And a beer gut too...


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

I have one of those already. That's why I like going down the hills but not up them.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2010)

if you go via Little Switzerland, Tumber Street is quite tough - if only for a few metres.


----------



## iLB (10 Mar 2010)

boxhill= big ring 

davy- sports massage =


----------



## mistral (10 Mar 2010)

iLB said:


> boxhill= big ring
> 
> davy- sports massage =


very good


----------



## mistral (10 Mar 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> if you go via Little Switzerland, Tumber Street is quite tough - if only for a few metres.



That's my route to BH - User you may want to consider this(?) from Epsom, take Chalk Lane, Langley Vale, Headley Road, eventually _Tumber Street_. Then into Lodge Bottom Road which sweeps down a beautiful little valley, a couple of left turns and you're on the Zig Zag to BH.


----------



## PK99 (10 Mar 2010)

mistral said:


> That's my route to BH - User you may want to consider this(?) from Epsom, take Chalk Lane, Langley Vale, Headley Road, eventually _Tumber Street_. Then into Lodge Bottom Road which sweeps down a beautiful little valley, a couple of left turns and you're on the Zig Zag to BH.




and if you feel like a leg stretch, extend across the a24 before going up box hill and give ranmore go!


----------



## PK99 (10 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> I'll work out a route tomorrow and recce on Friday.
> 
> What are the chances of ice on Saturday at BH?
> 
> None, I suggest, by lunch-time even though it might be cold.




i'd treat little Switzerland with caution. overhanging trees and no sun on parts of that.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2010)

My lady of the night, she say yes! Its going to cost me however!

User, I'll meet you at HPC at 0945hrs for rendevous. Redjedi, meet you along the way? If your man enough for the early start and mile munching? ;-)

ILB....... Just you wait.... just you wait....


----------



## Aperitif (11 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> My lady of the night, she say yes! *Its going to cost me however!*
> 
> User, I'll meet you at HPC at 0945hrs for rendevous. Redjedi, meet you along the way? If your man enough for the early start and mile munching? ;-)
> 
> ILB....... Just you wait.... just you wait....




...packet of chewy strips for her guide dog?


----------



## iLB (11 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> ILB....... Just you wait.... just you wait....



no worries davy, i'll wait for you at the top


----------



## redjedi (11 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> My lady of the night, she say yes! Its going to cost me however!
> 
> User, I'll meet you at HPC at 0945hrs for rendevous. Redjedi, meet you along the way? If your man enough for the early start and mile munching? ;-)
> 
> ILB....... Just you wait.... just you wait....



I'll be in RP before 10.30 waiting for you all to arrive. Of course by then I will have done a few laps of the park to warm up B)

Weather's looking good for sat. Dry, sunny and slightly less windy than the rest of this week.


----------



## PK99 (11 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> I'll report back on my recce findings tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



our standard route is on over the top of box hill to walton on the the hill, left down chequers lane, Walton on the hill, tadworth, epsom downs, Epsom and then take your pick: Nice rolling route with no ups!


----------



## PK99 (11 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> Cheers PK.
> 
> Please bear in mind that of the 6/7k mileage I do each year, 5/6 is in London.
> 
> ...




I'ts virtually flat the whole way from the top of box hill, rollers like the gentle hilly bits (ie missing out the Big Lump) of RP then a downhill whizz into epsom. It's the route home to epsom after a 50 miles club run in the surrrey hills ie easy!


----------



## davidg (12 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> Re the journey back to London from BH, what do people want to do?
> 
> Head back to RP or to a station?
> 
> Or my local in Surbiton (cough cough), Surbiton which has a station with 4 trains an hour into Waterloo?



I am easy, but planned on cycling back. I live in Ealing. 

I have a wedding reception early evening so cant be too late as have stuff to do...
redjedi, how do you get there? do you want to meet on way? eg north side of kew bridge?


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

I usually go around the west - south side of Kew gardens, past St Margaret's station, over Kew Bridge and up Richmond Hill.

It's quicker with less traffic and fewer traffic lights and junctions to contend with.

I'll probably leave at about 9.30 from Syon Park.

You're welcome to join me.


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> I'll report back on my recce findings tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depending on the time, I could be tempted into a quick drink in Surbiton, but just the one as I will need to ride home


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2010)

Am riding all the way tomorrow, want to do at least a ton, so no trains or beer for me...


----------



## stevevw (12 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> I'm meeting Sig and SW at HPC at 9.45.
> 
> User



My train gets to KX at 9:35 so may be a few mins later than 9:45 at Wellington Arch.

It will be nice to see you all again, I am still waiting to hear the latest Davy excuse for a no show though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> My train gets to KX at 9:35 so may be a few mins later than 9:45 at Wellington Arch.
> 
> It will be nice to see you all again, I am still waiting to hear the latest Davy excuse for a no show though.



hahahaha, well... I am cleaning the bike tonight so anything could happen... 

But yes, will be good to catch up with peeps again.. 

Am sure we can wait for you..


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Mar 2010)

Doh, I've left my phone at work so if for any reason the ride gets cancelled someone post on here before 8.30am tomorrow.

I'm off to bake cake


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2010)

Nice going CoG...

Were not cycling up the Zig Zag then? :-(..


----------



## davidg (12 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> My home web network is down, so I'm posting this from work blackberry,



my work seems to have blocked the cycle chat website! can view on my blackberry but cant seem to post!



redjedi said:


> I usually go around the west - south side of Kew gardens, past St Margaret's station, over Kew Bridge and up Richmond Hill.
> 
> It's quicker with less traffic and fewer traffic lights and junctions to contend with.
> 
> ...



I dont think we go the same way...pretty sure by your description that you are not going over Kew bridge, but Twickenham or Richmond?



Davywalnuts said:


> Nice going CoG...
> 
> Were not cycling up the Zig Zag then? :-(..



this chap doesnt get a vote!!


edit: so for me it is 10.30 at Roehampton Gate cafe? that's the one with the cycle hire next to it, yes?


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2010)

this chap *doesnt* get a vote!!


edit: so for me it is 10.30 at Roehampton Gate cafe? that's the one with the cycle hire next to it, yes?[/QUOTE]

HAHAHAHA! 

Seriously, I thought the Zig Zag was the Hill we was talking about? . Thats not too bad...


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Seriously, I thought the Zig Zag was the Hill we was talking about? . Thats not too bad...



I believe there are a couple of ways up BH. Not sure which is easier or steeper, but they all get to the top.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> I believe there are a couple of ways up BH. Not sure which is easier or steeper, but they all get to the top.



'Box' Hill gives the game away Luke - it's an easy saunter upwards. Had to be in the olden days, when old Farmer Eyre used to gee along his 'carton' horse...


----------



## mike e (12 Mar 2010)

How's the recovery going Teef? Are you re-gaining your devilish good looks?...


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

Bike cleaned and lubed.

New wimpy cassette fitted 

I think I may have mucked up the indexing a bit though, I'm rubbish at doing that, so I may need a little help in RP unless I stop by the lbs on the way.


----------



## mike e (12 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> Bike cleaned and lubed.
> 
> New wimpy cassette fitted
> 
> I think I may have mucked up the indexing a bit though, I'm rubbish at doing that, so I may need a little help in RP unless I stop by the lbs on the way.



Fear not Luke, help is at hand......

Simply take all the gears off the bike except one and refit the chain. No more indexing problems....


----------



## davidg (12 Mar 2010)

i can try and help as I have managed to do mine in the past, rj. Is the chain the right length still?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2010)

mike e said:


> How's the recovery going Teef? Are you re-gaining your devilish good looks?...



"Dorian Gray eat your heart out." Yeah - OK mikee thanks - knee is still a bit stiff but that is probably becuase I weigh about four tons more - not been on a bike regularly since before Christmas Day.
I have made 76 cherry cakes and eaten them all.


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

mike e said:


> Fear not Luke, help is at hand......
> 
> Simply take all the gears off the bike except one and refit the chain. No more indexing problems....



 That's for the other bike



davidg said:


> i can try and help as I have managed to do mine in the past, rj. Is the chain the right length still?



Chain looked alright, didn't try big on front and back, but would never use that anyway. Limits are alright it's just the screw on the cable, but I was trying to do it upside down which I don't think works very well.
Must get myself a workstand.


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I have made 76 cherry cakes and eaten them all.



Sig has competition. I think a bake-off is called for


----------



## davidg (12 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> That's for the other bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that should be a fine with two of us then


----------



## mike e (12 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> Sig has competition. I think a bake-off is called for



Sig has nothing to worry about, Mr Kipling would do well to offer stiff opposition...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Mar 2010)

Feeling a bit fragile, really shouldn't drink so much.


----------



## stevevw (13 Mar 2010)

Just about to leave, see you all soon.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Mar 2010)

leaving in a minute,may pop over to waterloo and get my phone, see you all soon


----------



## redjedi (13 Mar 2010)

Just about to leave. It is nice living so close to the start.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2010)

missed 'em. We pootled down to Rykas, taking in the view from Epsom Racecourse, facing down a savage dachshund in Tumber Street, and swooping down through Little Switzerland, expecting all the while to be overtaken by the CC chaingang, but, sadly, our luck was out.


----------



## redjedi (13 Mar 2010)

A lovely ride for the first CC ride of year. Only a small group of 7 this time and a good pace all the way.

Nice to meet the regulars and the newbie Davidg, who's taken over from Stevevw has the one who misses turnings and has to be chased down, but it was a good way to warm up after the lunch break 

We didn't go up the zig zag road, but there were still plenty of up hills to know you'd been on a ride.

View from the top was great, pics were taken and cake was eaten  before we were mugged had at the cafe.

pleasant ride back to RP where we all went our separate ways.

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## mike e (13 Mar 2010)

Sounds like a good start to the new season of rides. some pics wood be good...


----------



## redjedi (13 Mar 2010)

Davy is the one to ask for photos.

I only took a couple







Sig also took some but we may never see those. She used a camera with something called "film" in it


----------



## davidg (13 Mar 2010)

nice one peeps. I needed my tights for those breaks though!


----------



## mistral (14 Mar 2010)

Another excellent day with some lovely CC’ers. 

A last minute decision, but as this was my first real outing on the new Condor I decided to head off early, past the Roehampton Gate meeting point ,I headed up to HPC to meet up with CoG, Sig & Steve. Sig turned up, then shortly after Steve, but (consistent at least) User was AWOL

Turned out he’d lost his Marbles, despite arranging the rendezvous at HPC (Wellington Arch) he’d positioned himself 1 mile north, at the other Arch

Couple of texts & a call later CoG is redirected, he arrives resplendent in Rahpa  and we set off.

Meet up at RP with Luke, DavidG, and DavyW. At last we’re on our way, blasting up first climb in RP before battling through Kingston shoppers along the river and out to Epsom. Next little climb, Chalk Lane up to the Downs then a majestic sweep past the Epsom racecourse through Langley Vale and up to Headley. Here it was decided to take lunch at the top of Box Hill, rather than grapple with the Zig Zag.

Brief stop to take in the view, bite to eat, including Sig’s now famous & ever delicious Cherry & Almond cake (always hits the spot), then an enjoyable descent of the Zig Zag. Taking a left and first left (well, most of us), returning to Headley by way of Lodge Bottom Road.

Good to see everyone and thank you CoG for the planning.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Mar 2010)

redjedi said:


> Davy is the one to ask for photos.
> 
> I only took a couple
> 
> Sig also took some but we may never see those. She used a camera with something called "film" in it



I'll get round to printing them one day

Thanks CoG for a great day, as most of my cycling is commuting through London its really nice to get out of the city and i had never been to Boxhill. I'm glad we didn't go up the zig zag road as my legs still haven't recovered from FNRttC and I was struggling with the hills.
we came back to RP where goodbyes were said, then Davy , fuelled by 3 pieces of cake, led me and steve back to embankment.
Nice to meet the new recruit davidg, oh and we saw a parrot in RP.
All in all a great day


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Mar 2010)

Howdy one and all!

Nice trip this. Few new routes in my head, nice stretch of the legs and 82.5miles on the clock, ran out of time for the ton... Oh well..

Was nicely routed by CoG and Mistral with a few nice downhills.. after the uphills... Lovely cake by Sig, and great flapjack by Stevevw, thanks!

Good to meet up with peeps again and the new guy DavidG, who also shares my passion at sprinting off at junctions! 

I wonder if the car beach on the verge got going again? haha! Steve & Sig know I got almost taken out by a moton pulling out sharply to go down the wrong lane, my apologises for the language, but oh for a camera! Anyway, pics, not sure where they will turn out on here but here goes!

Thanks again one and all!


----------



## iLB (15 Mar 2010)

barely recognise you without long hair cog!  nice photos davy


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Mar 2010)

iLB said:


> barely recogniese you without longhair cog!  nice photos davy



So did we!!


----------



## ttcycle (15 Mar 2010)

Shocking User has had a haircut! Looks like it was a lovely ride out! I especially like the photo closer up of you all in the alcove.


----------

